

How a registrar managed to annoy me more than GoDaddy - mfincham
http://finch.am/projects/networksolutions/

======
PhilipMallory
For future reference, giving someone permission to withdraw money from your
bank is usually a terrible idea. With a credit card you have the ability to
charge back errant/unrequested charges (credit card companies are perfectly
helpful with this).

~~~
mfincham
Perhaps I should edit the article to explain this. I used a VISA Debit card to
pay for the domain so while I do have the ability to charge back erroneous
transactions the money does also just come straight out of my VISA Debit
account, for better or for worse.

------
motoford
All I can say is wow. Not from the ordeal in the article, but that anyone can
not know who Network Solutions is and that "anybody but Network Solutions" is
how GoDaddy became so big.

Oh how soon the internets forget.

~~~
mfincham
All I can think of is that I saw the Network Solutions name, recognised it as
a big brand and having not dealt with them directly before decided they can't
possibly be that bad... right... right?

:/

~~~
motoford
Possibly the only registrar worse than GoDaddy.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Solutions>

